
The myth of fat burning (why anaerobic exercise is more effective) - jlu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WubdKkjaLr8
======
DrScump
(Youtube page text is in Chinese but the talk and graphic content are in
English.)

~~~
jlu
This interestingly contradict with most fat burning theories circulating
around for the past decades, wondering how true is it?

